# Space Needle/Tyler Durden



## drewski (Feb 4, 2014)

So when I went to the rainbow gathering last year in Montana, I met a really interesting dude whose name I will not share. We would run into each other randomly but we shared a bro connection that stood out more than others and became good friends.

He didn't seem like he had any serious screws loose in his head or anything like that, but he told me something interesting/funny and I've always wondered if it could be true, so I'm seeing if anyone else has heard this. He definitely was not fucking with me and was completely serious though. I know there are a lot of strange, creative, and just plain fuckin' looney people at Rainbow from what I saw so don't think I believe this to be true or that I think it's the coolest thing ever either.

1) I was told that the space needle in Seattle, WA is an actual real spaceship.

2) I was also told that Tyler Durden actually existed and did in fact write the original book of Fight Club and it did indeed exist underground. His real name may or may not have been Tyler Durden. He said he traveled with Tyler and that Tyler was indeed totally schizoid but also brilliant just like in the book and that he died from a train-hopping accident. He also said the book had the soap recipe inside of it, but he chose to make soap using vegetable oil instead of fat chicks. He then took me over to his car he came in with his people and handed me a free bar. I never used it, but it smelled like it was non-toxic, safe, and natural. 

What do you guys think? Lol...


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

drewski said:


> So when I went to the rainbow gathering last year in Montana, I met a really interesting dude whose name I will not share. We would run into each other randomly but we shared a bro connection that stood out more than others and became good friends.
> 
> He didn't seem like he had any serious screws loose in his head or anything like that, but he told me something interesting/funny and I've always wondered if it could be true, so I'm seeing if anyone else has heard this. He definitely was not fucking with me and was completely serious though. I know there are a lot of strange, creative, and just plain fuckin' looney people at Rainbow from what I saw so don't think I believe this to be true or that I think it's the coolest thing ever either.
> 
> ...



there are real fight clubs in russia. those maddafakas are crazy.


----------



## drewski (Feb 4, 2014)

I beleedat sheeit!


----------



## the faktzz (Feb 5, 2014)

I have thought that many times about the space needle.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyler Durden hopped trains...I like it.


----------



## autumn (Feb 5, 2014)

That was the funniest thing I've read in a while. Thanks for the laugh man. I've had someone insist that I'm an alien, hence my username.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2014)

i believe the fight club concept was taken from real fight clubs in portland. most of the stuff from that book was borrowed from stuff in portland where the author lives.


----------



## drewski (Feb 6, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> i believe the fight club concept was taken from real fight clubs in portland. most of the stuff from that book was borrowed from stuff in portland where the author lives.



Gotcha. I wasn't aware there were actual fight clubs in portland but I guess they could be anywhere. I knew that was where Chuck Palahniuk was from, but the person I mentioned was basically saying that Chuck took those concepts not just from actual fight clubs, but from a book that an actual tyler durden wrote himself that was like double in thickness lol.


----------

